# Dog friendly cabins, Brittany Ferries on-line booking



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Brittany Ferries website has been updated and you can now book your pet-friendly cabin on-line, saving you having to phone them to book.
This makes it possible to see which crossings have cabins left on-line, and saves hours on the phone trying to find out availability.
Used it yesterday to book my trip for February-March on the Cap Finestere.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

That sounds good but please can you explain exactly where on their website this is available as I've just had a look and can't find anything.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

As you go through the booking process, the page where you choose your accommodation lists pet-friendly cabins.
Obviously this only applies to ferries with pet-friendly cabins on board.


----------

